# Bulkheads



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Trying to find a way to make bulkheads for my wharf? Bought some rock off one website, says HO scale but to scale each rock is about two feet. Does not look real. Any ideas appreciated.

DT


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dirtytom said:


> Trying to find a way to make bulkheads for my wharf? Bought some rock off one website, says HO scale but to scale each rock is about two feet. Does not look real. Any ideas appreciated.
> 
> DT


Some bulkhead rock was the large and maybe a bit bigger then 2 footers.
I could not find a picture, I did find this one that is being built to show you how large the rock is. But it is not for a wharf, but for a house.

Does it have to be rock? You know bulkheads are built from different materials too?


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Waterline is 1 3/4", and have about 5 feet to build. Will take lots of time but can buy scale balsa wood with pilings and build them&#55357;&#56861;&#55357;&#56861;

Thanks

DT


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

All depends on what look you like.
How about using some ripped up corrugated card board.
For something like this.





























Most of the wood bulkheads are planked wood, I guess they hold up better?









Google bulkhead pictures and look at different types and decide on what you like.

I have seen big rock bulkheads.
Your rock might look too big to you, but in reality is the right size.
Without you showing us what you have I can only imagine what they look like.
Post some pictures, but add something with them.
Maybe an HO sized boat?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rock bulkheads.










Well a lot on the site are rock retaining walls, but could be used to retain walls by the water too, as the above one does both.
Notice the rock size? Maybe yours look too big because of the part of the country you're in?
Rock that big and even larger looks normal to me where I am.

http://dansonslandscaping.com/PhotoAlbums/Rock_Walls/


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks, after your first picture went to Train House and did the following. Cut the stone retaining walls down also building wood bulkheads and the cork I used for the land makes great looking retaining walls when painted. Going to be long process but at least got started.

thanks

DT


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you mean you cut this down?










Heck, I think that looks great?:dunno:

You have a nice little seaport there Tom.:smilie_daumenpos:
Going to look nice when it is all together.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks, my french much better than English


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dirtytom said:


> Thanks, my french much better than English


Well I don't know French, the picture I posted above.......is that your bulkhead???
Or is that what you're ripping down?????


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

That is my bullhead along the bayou. Going to use a combination of stone, sheet metal and wood. If you are departing Barataria Bay to the gulf more wood bulkhead and sheet metal will be on the port side. When Katrina came thru the majority of the old stone on the port side was washed away. The starboard which would be the west side of the bay escaped major damage?

Barataria Bayou and the town of Lafite was the headquarters of the pirate Jean Lafite. He teamed up Andrew Jackson to defeat the British at the present site of Chalmette, La. In 1815. According to old letters in my mothers family said Lafite would come up the Teche to the town of St Maritnville to trade with the Cajuns?

Tu Bon amie. DT

Little history

DT


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Take a look at this video from DJ, it shows and explains allot.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rua57s2pyPw


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, you quoted that the rock looked too big to you. 

The picture I posted of yours above, is that the rock that you thought looked too large?

Or is that something else you made up?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dirtytom said:


> Barataria Bayou and the town of Lafite was the headquarters of the pirate Jean Lafite. He teamed up Andrew Jackson to defeat the British at the present site of Chalmette, La. In 1815. According to old letters in my mothers family said Lafite would come up the Teche to the town of St Maritnville to trade with the Cajuns?
> 
> Tu Bon amie. DT
> 
> ...


Wow, you still have the letters? 
Cool, You have any other artifacts from that time period?


Spell check please, Tu Bon amie. I couldn't find a definition.


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Slang cajun for good friend. Ed, these rocks are the big ones, in one sheet I get three strips. The top strip has the giant flat rocks on top. Will cover them up a little with grass, mud etc.

DT


----------

